# New Accurate Power Supply Calculator



## bssunilreddy (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi All,

 Here is a new accurate power supply calculator: Power Supply Calculator - The most accurate PC wattage calculator


----------



## sushant56 (Aug 6, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is a new accurate power supply calculator: Power Supply Calculator - The most accurate PC wattage calculator


Is it accurate? Cause it shows only 321w required for my rig

I3 4160
GA-H81M-S1
Hyperx fury 8gb 1600Mhz
KINGSTON V300 120GB SSD
WD BLUE 500GB
ASUS STRIX GTX960
3 120MM FANS
DVD WRITER

If its accurate then 450w smps will be enough for this rig right


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 19, 2015)

sushant56 said:


> Is it accurate? Cause it shows only 321w required for my rig
> 
> I3 4160
> GA-H81M-S1
> ...



If you want another PSU Calculator then here it is:eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------

